# EA50 Aeros



## jlp1976 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a set of EA50 Aeros that are very difficult to take the tires off. Has anyone had this issue and came up with a solution?


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

What tires? Have they been on long? Some tire/rim combinations are just tough to mount, but usually stretch a bit after they've been on a while.


----------



## SlyCross01 (Nov 5, 2008)

Like Marathon Marke said, it's the tire/rim combination. I own EA50 and EA70 wheels and have experienced your situation. Example: Kenda Kriteriums go on hard, while Vittoria Diamante Pros go on easily.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

I have easton EC90sl. Vittorias are hard to get on and off. Conti G'Skins and 4000s are easy. go figure.


----------



## rockycollector (Jan 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever weighed the EA50 Aero?


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

These Easton aero wheels are not the easiest to install tires on or sure. There have been many of threads expressing the dislike haha. I believe mine weighed in around 1800 gr or so. Those were the Ea50 clinchers. 


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/easton-ea50-tire-fit-problem-244129.html


----------

